# Could use some help.



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

Could use some ideas on how to price a lot. Have not had to price before. I plow for work and tenants of a property we lease want to hire us to plow it. Seems weird but i was asked to get an idea on how much to charge them. We start plowing at two inches, i wouldn't be salting and they would take care of the sidewalks. The lot is 44,000 square foot. I have plowed the lot before and it takes about an hour. Although the last storm it took two hours and two truck because it was so wet. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like you should have the answer already... It's about an acre and takes you an hour... How much do need to make for that hour...?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you should have the answer already... It's about an acre and takes you an hour... How much do need to make for that hour...?


And based on statistics that that hourly number you think you need and double it...


----------



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

I guess a better way to phrase it is, what is general price someone would charge for that size lot? I don't want to go to my boss and say "tell them we'll charge 300$" when its really a 150$ job or vise versa.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DCgrounds said:


> I guess a better way to phrase it is, what is general price someone would charge for that size lot? I don't want to go to my boss and say "tell them we'll charge 300$" when its really a 150$ job or vise versa.


You'd rather take the gamble and piss in the wind and not know if you're making money or not?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I always hate not quoting the whole thing, you do your job the walk guy shovels it into the parking curb, it becomes your problem. I used to do a place in Toronto where the janitorial staff did the walks, they equiped them with nice blowers and they would blow it into the parking lot after we we done and call us back.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> I always hate not quoting the whole thing, you do your job the walk guy shovels it into the parking curb, it becomes your problem. I used to do a place in Toronto where the janitorial staff did the walks, they equiped them with nice blowers and they would blow it into the parking lot after we we done and call us back.


I don't have a problem with that, as long as they understand they'll be paying me for their ignorance


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

DCgrounds said:


> Could use some ideas on how to price a lot. Have not had to price before. I plow for work and tenants of a property we lease want to hire us to plow it. Seems weird but i was asked to get an idea on how much to charge them. We start plowing at two inches, i wouldn't be salting and they would take care of the sidewalks. The lot is 44,000 square foot. I have plowed the lot before and it takes about an hour. Although the last storm it took two hours and two truck because it was so wet. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 186718
> 
> ...


Oh!....so you want us to price the job for you!

Nah


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> Oh!....so you want us to price the job for you!
> 
> Nah


I see the anger and bitterness has subsided .....


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> I see the anger and bitterness has subsided .....


I guess it's a matter of perception....to the soft, I could see how they view me as so. BTW, you still on the wagon?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> I guess it's a matter of perception....to the soft, I could see how they view me as so. BTW, you still on the wagon?


Heck No....If I'm gonna go down...I'm gonna go down in flames


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> Heck No....If I'm gonna go down...I'm gonna go down in flames


Thumbs UpI kinda suspected so....I didn't want to jump to conclusions, but as I've been creeping around here, getting caught up on my absence, I noticed your not as grouchy...good to see your coming around again. Nothing I hate worse than a bitter old dry drunk


----------



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You'd rather take the gamble and piss in the wind and not know if you're making money or not?


I make money no matter what. I'm the grounds keeper for the business leasing the property. I was just looking for what fair market value for what something like this might be. 99.9% of the time i don't have to worry about pricing and quoting to make money. Thought i might be able to get professional help on figuring a fair price since I'm probably only doing it once. Seemed like a jerk move to ask a local guy for help and the lawn site branch of these websites looked pretty useful for helping others like that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DCgrounds said:


> I make money no matter what. I'm the grounds keeper for the business leasing the property. I was just looking for what fair market value for what something like this might be. 99.9% of the time i don't have to worry about pricing and quoting to make money. Thought i might be able to get professional help on figuring a fair price since I'm probably only doing it once. Seemed like a jerk move to ask a local guy for help and the lawn site branch of these websites looked pretty useful for helping others like that.


It's a jerk move for anyone but a local guy to tell you what pricing would be. Some guy in the upper peninsula is going to be pricing differently than some guy in New York City.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If it’s me, and it’s taking me an hr? I want $150 for 1-3.9” Let the insults begin!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm in Jersey. $175.00


----------



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a jerk move for anyone but a local guy to tell you what pricing would be. Some guy in the upper peninsula is going to be pricing differently than some guy in New York City.


I did know i would have to try and adjust an opinion a little based on location because some are in areas like the city. I find things are 3x more expensive there than here in upstate NY.


----------



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> If it's me, and it's taking me an hr? I want $150 for 1-3.9" Let the insults begin!!


Thank you.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> If it's me, and it's taking me an hr? I want $150 for 1-3.9" Let the insults begin!!


Why insults? That's where your numbers take you for an hour of work.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> Why insults? That's where your numbers take you for an hour of work.


Because most on here don't like offering up numbers. I don't care, it's what the OP wanted and like he said he can adjust to his liking or his location based on ball park starting point. I do however understand that what I want or need to make may not be realistic for him.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Because most on here don't like offering up numbers. I don't care, it's what the OP wanted and like he said he can adjust to his liking or his location based on ball park starting point. I do however understand that what I want or need to make may not be realistic for him.


I don't the OP location. But his prices and say prices here in Jersey are probably far apart.


----------



## DCgrounds (Nov 1, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't the OP location. But his prices and say prices here in Jersey are probably far apart.


I'm sure they are. I've got a pretty densely populated area around for about 15 miles in either direction with a big college that's keeping the whole area afloat, but i'm sure that's nothing compared to being an hour or less from NYC. I figure you number is a good to high end for me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The doctors office next to me is a little bigger than yours. But it's a straight run. I think they are paying 250.


----------

